# Help Identifying Guitar



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Can people help me identify the "6 string guitar" being played in this youtube video(s) of Joel Plaskett and his father performing. 

It just seems to smaller than a dread but a different shape than a parlor.

[video=youtube;r9Md8qJkBfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9Md8qJkBfc[/video]

[video=youtube;jTwUvn756kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTwUvn756kg[/video]


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Maybe this guitar being played as well:

[video=youtube;wPd7ajtHjOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPd7ajtHjOM&feature=BFa&list=FLYJ_TmZ2zZmU&index=3[/video]


Thanks in advance


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Here it is...gotta do a little more research...looks like a 4-string tenor guitar...

He quotes...

"A lot of Three is on the tenor. I’ve got a Gibson from the ‘30s. I wanted a big tenor that I could strum, it’s really lively. I play it in open C, CGCG, but then everything’s in C or I have to capo."


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Edited original post as I wasn't very clear. Apologies. I am trying to indentify the 6 string guiatr being played by Joel Plasketts father. And of course the Gibson model in the Adele video.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

You never said Bill Plaskett's guitar...

It's a Gibson...need to do a little more research...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Allow me to be very specific...

1) What Gibson(model/name), 6 String Acoutic Guitar, is Joel Plasketts father Bill Plaskett playing in the youtube videos I posted.

It just seems to be smaller than a dread but a different shape than a parlor.

2) What Gibson 6 String Acoustic Guitar is being by the man accompanying the singer Adele in the youtube I posted? (Blues King?)


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Hopefully we'll get an answer soon...

https://www.facebook.com/JoelPlaskett?closeTheater=1&sk=wall


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

In the Adele video the guitar is a Gibson LG

Hard to tell in the Plaskett video but it could be the same or a J45


----------



## WJMP (May 20, 2011)

It's a 1958 or 59 Gibson J-45.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey there...I just received the answer..."straight from the horse's mouth"...Bill Plasket...

"Hi James,
Just looked at Joel's website and see that you enquired about my guitar. It's a 1957 Gibson J45.
Bill Plaskett "


----------

